# 90-125 gallon tank



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

can i keep anything else in this tank besides my 12-14 inch pleco and baby flowerhorn? i will have maybe a black or blue background no tacky fake backgrounds some white lighting, white gravel so its easier to see the poop and looks nicer then brown gravel that i have now. and some peice of bog wood for the pleco no plants as my fh hates plants always nibbling it off.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not trying to be mean, but you need to make up your mind and not make so many threads about the same thing or people are going to stop taking you seriously. Just yesterday we all thought you were trying to sell everything and now you want to know what to keep in a 120 gallon, while in another thread folks already said that Flowerhorn's are really mean and can't be kept with anything else. 

I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

-.- thats because these threads are slow and i did make up my mind not to be mean but its a thread look foward to getting multiple questions from the same people theirs no limit or anything okay. and so what if flowerhorns are mean all fish have different personalities nad behave differently.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I am sure a large bala shark would be fine. I have 2 bala sharks, 1 lg (14") and 1 medium (7") and they do fine with my large red devil, jack dempsey, eye biter and a couple other smaller cichlids in my 125, and they hold their own, on the rare occasion the cichlids actually pay attention to them.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I think what superfly was saying is that if you stick with one thread, the people who know about your topic are going to come back to it and you can allow the thread's conversation to flow from one concept to another wheras if your constantly making new threads eventualy people will stop responding to them, even those who actualy know things about the fish your asking about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Jacob! have u gotten ur tank yet? or are u stuck with the 25 gl tank u currently have? look. 1st go out and get ur new tank than worry about stocking it. 

threads are slow cos people dont have all day to post answers. starting multiple threads is a waste of time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes it is, and while not officially against the rules, it IS very annoying. On top of that, people confuse the threads with each other, thinking that a new ones are old ones, so they just ignore them, which is hard to do since they're everywhere.
In other words, you are basically spamming. Stop.
Do not start any more threads about this question. Nobody can answer it anyway, since it's really up to you. The fish you have are huge and mean and messy, so any more you added would have to be the same, and then you'd have to do heavy maintenance all the time. What else can we tell you?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

its not that we arent interested, because we are. Its just keep it to one thread and you will get better, more usefull, responces... and people regarding the thread will likely have a better disposition as well.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Corwin said:


> its not that we arent interested, because we are. Its just keep it to one thread and you will get better, more usefull, responces... and people regarding the thread will likely have a better disposition as well.


Very nicely put.


----------

